# Holdfast in MDF bench top



## ChristianHolihan (Jun 23, 2013)

I have a laminate bench top of 3 1" MDF boards. Is it beyond foolish to drill a hole for a hold fast? Is there enough strength and thickness for the holdfast to work properly?

Here is a good shot of the bench when is was new and clean.










Any advice would be welcome.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

You could give it try, I can't say if it would work or not. I would recommend that you chamfer the hole to avoid tear out.


----------



## Deltarich (Nov 6, 2008)

I would consider one of these vs a traditional hold-fast for mdf to help reduce tear out from pounding. http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=31149&cat=1,41637


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

How about a T-track with hold downs. I use them in my work bench and they are indispensable. All you would have to do is rout a groove for the t-track and screw them in. The hold downs can be taken out when not needed

Something like this

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Hold-Down-Clamp-for-T-Slot-Track/D2726


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I'd look for something along these lines.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I have one of these. They take a minute to install and remove after each use, but nothing too tedious.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Just a guess, but I'd bet it would work. But maybe only for a while, I'd think the holes would get misshapen and worn out form continual use.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Try it in the MDF, if that fails you could enlarge the hole to 2" to 3" and fill it with a hardwood dowel turned on a lathe, a short section of hardwood hand rail, an ash or hickory baseball bat, and then rebore a 3/4" hole. 
Could also be replaced with square stock.

...just a thought FWIW.

Best Regards. - Grandpa Len.

Work Safely and have Fun.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

I have a laminated plywood with a hard board top. I put an oak board on the underside where the hols are. So far so good.


----------



## Wdwerker (Apr 14, 2012)

I would coat the inside of the holes with some finish to harden and waterproof the MDF. I bet a small foam brush would do the trick.


----------



## ChristianHolihan (Jun 23, 2013)

Tons of solid advice from everyone. Thanks!


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

i believe it would work for a while. I think the problem would be the long run. the whole would wollar out pretty fast from repeated use.


----------

